

A bunch of decent domains, does any one have a good use for one? - riskish
http://pastebin.com/B5ifzhwj
If you're interested in any of them for a side project you are working, just shoot me an email, they are all available.<p>Email is on the bottom of the page.<p>http://pastebin.com/B5ifzhwj
======
there
list them on <http://hntrades.com/>

